

Hello, I'm a Human Being - briangonzalez
http://elliotjaystocks.com/blog/hello-im-a-human-being/

======
networked
Derek Sivers makes a somewhat more extensive comment on the same point in
"Anything You Want". There's a nice three-and-a-half-minute video based on it
[1].

[1] <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfwwHa-7Ux8>

